# Can YouTube audio play in background while multitasking?



## termiNader (Nov 24, 2011)

I know that iOS devices are capable of doing this. I can't seem to figure out how to do it on my phone. You would expect that it would be native on Android because multitasking on Android is more sophisticated.


----------



## Maxx (Dec 12, 2011)

I've never seemed to be able to do anything like this, seems interesting but I don't think android actually allows it, without some modding of course


----------



## cthorson910 (Jul 18, 2011)

That would be a nice thing to have. I use YouTube to play music frequently and if it could just run in the background, that would be cool. One less thing my friend with an iphone can say he can do and I can't! Lol. (granted his list of things his phone can do that mine can't is waaay shorter than my list of things his phone can't do hahaha)

Sent from my Incredible 2 using RootzWiki


----------



## mil0ck (Nov 18, 2011)

The stock YouTube can't to that (I belive) but a mod that enables it, would be great.


----------



## skaforey (Aug 1, 2011)

Youtube pauses when the screen is off, so you probably need a mod for that as well.


----------

